# Toronto



## kayla23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is anyone from the Toronto Area? It would be nice to know about the support and doctors available here. I was diagnosed a year ago and I really do not know what route to take. I have been seeing a specialist but so far none of the medications have been a help. Any info would be great!


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi,don't know if you've tried this but if you look at the bottom of the board, on the right hand side you'll see a navigation menu called "Hop To?" Go through it and check out the link "Support groups" and "The Meeting Place."When you say diagnosed, do you mean with IBS and anxiety or just anxiety?


----------

